# Omg horrible news!!!!!!



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My 10 month old BOER goat got attacked by two dogs we got to him early enough he isn't bleeding very bad and he is limping on his front right leg a bit.i just don't know what to do about his problem. I layed some hay out in a clean trailer that's covered in 5 thick blankets. And I still don't know what I need to do to make sure he survives because he is my BABY BOY!!! AND I LOVE HIM!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, dog saliva is very dirty. You'll want to make sure he is up to date on his CD&T or give him a tetanus anti-toxin. You'll want to clip the hair away from all of wounds so that air can get to them to help with healing. I would start him on Pen G and clean the wounds with a gentle iodine solution. The wounds need cleaned daily a couple times, they must heal from the inside out or they will abscess.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh , how terrible!  I would clean his wounds right away and apply an antiseptic to prevent infection.
He could go into shock, so I would keep him warm and relaxed. Maybe give him some vit b or nutridrench if he can take it.....someone else will have good advice. Again, so sorry to hear that.....
How deep are the bites?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

He is up to date on his CD&T shots but dies it make a difference if the dogs are up to date on their shots? I found the owner and they said dogs shots are all up to date to.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Canyontrailgoats The bites are no deeper than AT THE MOST two centimetres. I HOPE MY BABY WILL BE OKAY..... ;,(


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would still give the tetanus. Make sure the wounds are clean and how deep are they? Does he need any stitches? Stitches need done as soon as possible so if you even THINK he might need them take him in to get them. Dogs owner should pay for it if he was attacked on your property


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A Vitamin B complex injection would be very good to help him with shock and he must be kept warm and stress free. 

It sounds like he was very lucky but, don't discount the infection that can set in or the shock he may go into. It's good that the dogs vaccines were up to date, at least you don't have to worry about Rabies.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes he was attacked on our property and I think that he doesn't need stitches because the worst bites are only 2 CENTIMETRES deep and 1 CENTIMETRE wide


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I am glad there are no rabies thanks for your help all of you  thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like he was very lucky.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Flush the puncture wounds with a light tea color, iodine / water solution.

If they are puncture holes, do not stitch them, it will trap in bacteria, just flush them for a few days. If it is widely ripped, then stitching up most of it is wise with a drip tube in it, but should be done by a vet.

Vit B complex shot, probiotics and antibiotics would be wise to give.

Glad he is up on CD&T 

If he is in pain and swelling, Banamine is best, but, aspirin ect can be given.

The dogs owners are liable for the damages, if your goat needs a vet, don't hesitate.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah thank you all y'all are making me feel so much better about this whole situation 
He is not swelling and he can SOME-WHAT walk on his front leg earlyer today his neck was being held crookedly but now he is straight. So I think he is already getting better


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

We already cut his hair in the areas of any wounds and washed the wounds out good we gave him. Antibiotics and he is doing better. IS IT GOOD TO LET HIM LAY IN THE HAY STILL???


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Our Oldest doe got attacked by our own dog last summer. She got out of the fence and he snuck through the woods and attacked her. I started screaming and running toward them and he had her down. I was totally freaking out. He got a pretty bad bite in her front left leg and got her in the side. He punctured her lung cavity but somehow didn't actually puncture the lung. She had just bred two weeks earlier so I was certain that she lost the baby/babies and was scared to death I would lose her. I rushed her to the vet and it was so hard to watch her breath in and out and see air going in her limp body and back out. The vet cleaned her and told me to leave the wound open. I kept it clean as instructed and she stayed on clean hay we changed every other day for a month. We did make sure she had all her shots and I applied a antibiotic cream he recommended as prescribed. (Sorry, I don't remember the name off hand and it's in the barn) She was weak for a while and she limped for about a month. But she made it through the ordeal and even produced two very healthy twins two weeks before Christmas right on schedule. Follow others advice, but from the sounds of the wounds, I would say your goat is probably a lot tougher than you are right now. LOL Seriously, they are tough little critters. Keep it clean as possible, watch the wound closely and just be prepared to act if it starts looking any worse. If it's any comfort I think she'll be fine, sounds like she's got a loving keeper that is doing what they should to help her along.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry this happened  I also had a doeling get attacked by a pitbull...he was holding her down by the throat after biting her ear. Finally got the dog off of her and ended up just cleaning the wounds and I started her on PenG as a preventative.She was fine but has a small scar where he got her ear.

To this day, she is petrified of dogs.I do not even let my own dog out by their pen so as not to stress her out.

I also gave her some probios and bcomplex....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Today, I found all of the wounds and they are on his ear,neck and front leg. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How is he doing? Sounds like you are handling everything just exactly like you should be.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank God you found him before the dogs finished him off...I would Def. Give A tatanus antitoxin shot, even though he is UTD on CD&T ...the booster will be a good idea...you will need to re booster his CD&T in 10 days after the tetanus antitoxin...

Glad he is walking some that will help him heal faster, gettting that blood flow going

Whats being done about the dogs? they will be back. They will keep comingback until there are not more toys to play with...Also the owners need to be held responsable...


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember to:

Take pictures of ALL the wounds. Take pictures of all the vet supplies you are using.

Keep a running record on paper of all of it ... from start to finish. A paper trail is needed in case they come again .

Call the local law enforcement and request a visit .. today! Show them the goat, and such.
Let them know that you have contacted and talked to the owners of the dogs.
Make sure they VISIT the owners today.

Also, ask for a copy of the laws regarding loose dogs and predator actions of those dogs! Keep a copy of the laws in your goat records.

You are in the right here, the owners of these dogs ARE NOT. Use this and do NOT let this slip away. 

Once these dogs chase and taste blood they will be back unless the owners do all they can to contain them and follow the law.

Sorry you are going thru this. Make the law work for you and your sweet little guy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.



You can let him out of the hay stall. If he wants out. But don't force him now, he is probably not feeling to good to move around right now.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Reply to HAPPYBLEATS 
the dogs are getting shock collars and they will now have a fence that they will be locked now.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Not all dogs come back for more if they taste blood. Our own dog that attacked just hadn't been introduced to the goats and thought they were wild animals. He loves chasing Raccoons and I don't discourage it at all. In fact I probably excite him when he gets one as I'll praise him and give him treats when he does. I took the time after the attack and muzzled him and let him slowly get used to the goats. Then I started bringing in the kids to get them use to us and the same dog that attacked lets the kids climb on him and is great. It was my own fault, I'm not saying don't hold the owner of the dogs responsible, but keep in mind that the dogs are doing what they do by instinct. It takes training and time to get a dog use to other animals but just because it bites once does not mean it's a bad dog. Butch is actually our best guard dog for the farm now and I really like having him loose on the property as I feel safer with him watching over the animals and house when I'm gone more than either of the other two.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is nice if you can keep the peace...my neighbor had the dog put down since it was a rescue that he had just taken in as a favor. He said he didn't want a dog that had that kind of behavior to worry about. He chose another rescue....it's a min pin :lol:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My solution for dog attacks is Biomycin for 5 days, flushing the wound twice a day with a betadine solution and constant monitoring. Dog bites aren't always bad, though. My boer buck got a good nip on the back leg (fair amount of bleeding, but little more than a scrape) and it's healed brilliantly with just cleaning and flushing. On the other hand, I've lost a doe to boarders leaving the bite (puncture wound) for weeks without treatment, and there's a very long thread on that subject. The dog who bit my boer buck is very friendly with goats, but super protective of kids and my buck made the mistake of being too pushy with a kid. He still tries to lick them and cuddle with them (separated by cattle panels). The dog who killed Toki (my nubian wether, and he was euthanized after we found out the bite left an open hole in his trachea) was euthanized despite my protests, as he was just freaked out by a severe storm and broke the back door. The dog who killed my doe was shot on sight as he was a neighbor's dog that was allowed to run loose. Every dog is different and the causes behind the bite need to be closely examined before any decisions are made.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

He is doing great thanks guys and girls


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad to hear he is doing better.

I sure hope the people that own the dogs were there to help you.


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Ain'tGotNoCreekRanch - I have not had to deal with wounds on my goats, but I have friends who gave a large herd of horses and are very experienced at caring for them.

A while ago, one of their good stallions had a nasty wound on his leg. They made a poultice from the herb Comfrey - they just tear up the leaves into very small pieces and mix with a little water, then pack on/in the wound and wrap. The wound healed super-fast without any infection.

Comfrey speeds up cell production and the healing process, and causes the wound to heal from the inside, pushing the poultice out, so there is no need to worry about bits of leaf being left in there. You can use dry or fresh leaves, as long as you mix it with water.

It's well worth a try, and good to have on hand - they have used it very sucessfully on their own injuries - cuts, etc - too.

Hope your boy is ok! Glad you are on top of tetanus, etc - that was my first concern. I also use garlic and honey poultices to prevent infection. Both are super anti-bacterial medicines! I take them internally too, but something tells me your boy wouldn't eat a slice of garlic! :-D

I once smeared raw honey on a nasty sore one of my does had - it cleared it up amazingly fast.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, here's the deal with "JACKSON" he got checked out by the vet and the vet said "He is all ready healing good looks like he will recover just fine and his heart and lungs sound good" and "glad you are taking good care of him if you just do what your doing he will heal up in no time" so GLADDDD we got that report and here is a pic of my little boy who a lot Of you have been wondering about so this is hi status as of today. And THANKS FOR HELPING!!!






Here's my little BUDDY BOY


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to hear it! !


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

So glad he is ok. You are one great Mamma that cares a lot for him. Gosh, how could you NOTlove that face!!!! He is adorable!!!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

Well done!!!! Really glad your kids doing well!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks  I am glad he's all better too because he is my first billy goat I have ever gotten so I am super excited an thankful for all of your help so again, THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so glad your Buddy is doing well  What a scary situation for the both of you  How lucky Buddy is you found him early on.
You did a wonderful job caring for him and should be very proud of yourself  Im also happy your neighbors are taking responsibility for their dogs , its a rare thing that they do nowadays. I would be vigilant of those dogs regardless , it only takes a instant for them to get loose and a electric collar isn't going to do anything if no one knows they are out. Im guessing you mean a e collar or maybe you mean a electric fence ? Not sure , sorry if I'm wrong here . But if their prey drive is strong , the electric fence is just a small barrier to them. Sounds like your neighbors want to do the right thing here , but I would just make sure they understand what the fences and collars can and can't do.
I just don't want to see it happen again , so I needed to say this.
Buddy is sure a adorable little guy  Im relieved he is doing well 
I hope you stick around here


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

So glad he is doing well! I would hate that to happen to one of my girls. 

And that bandana...my goats need some in the summer! VERY cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My boy is all healed up only a couple of scars on his ears but he is really happy go lucky like he always was


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...good job....he has sweet eyes!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing well.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Me too


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

